# Where is the definite positive?



## Trixiebell

I have been doing OPK's for the last few days as previously I ovulated on CD13 which would be this Sunday. A few these look positive but I have never had tests like this before, anyone know what is happening? Previously I have had 1 obvious positive but I haven't got a clue with these.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I would say 21/5 lunchtime


----------



## happycupcake

The 19/5, before the test dried was the test line definitely darker than the control? If so I would say that one. If not then lunchtime 21/5


----------



## DobbyForever

Gotta echo happy


----------

